# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool 1.56 Added Qualcomm Support MSM 8x10/12 8909/16/29/17/36/39 and Android Media

## mohamed73

Add Supported CPU
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615  Added Supported CPU Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Add Read Info
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Read android Properties
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Read Firmware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml & CST Format )
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Write Fimrware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Read phone Book
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200  Read Contacts Book
Qualcomm MSM 8X10 - SnapDragon 200 Read Call History  Added Supported CPU Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands 
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Add Read Info
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Read android Properties
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Read Firmware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml & CST Format )
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Write Fimrware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Read phone Book
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200  Read Contacts Book
Qualcomm MSM 8X12 - SnapDragon 200 Read Call History  Added Supported CPU Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands 
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Add Read Info
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Read android Properties
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Read Firmware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml & CST Format )
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Write Fimrware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Read phone Book
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210  Read Contacts Book
Qualcomm MSM 8909 - SnapDragon 210 Read Call History  Added Supported CPU Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands 
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Add Read Info
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Read android Properties
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Read Firmware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml & CST Format )
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Write Fimrware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Read phone Book
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410  Read Contacts Book
Qualcomm MSM 8916 - SnapDragon 410 Read Call History  Added Supported CPU Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands 
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Add Read Info
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Read android Properties
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Read Firmware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml & CST Format )
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Write Fimrware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Read phone Book
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415  Read Contacts Book
Qualcomm MSM 8929 - SnapDragon 415 Read Call History  Added Supported CPU Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands 
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Add Read Info
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Read android Properties
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Read Firmware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml & CST Format )
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Write Fimrware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Read phone Book
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425  Read Contacts Book
Qualcomm MSM 8917 - SnapDragon 425 Read Call History  Added Supported CPU Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands 
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Add Read Info
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Read android Properties
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Read Firmware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml & CST Format )
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Write Fimrware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Read phone Book
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610  Read Contacts Book
Qualcomm MSM 8936 - SnapDragon 610 Read Call History  Added Supported CPU Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands 
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Add Read Info
Qualcomm MSM 8939- SnapDragon 615 Read android Properties
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Read Firmware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Write Factory FW (Factory Format *.xml & CST Format )
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Write Fimrware (CST Format)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Read patten lock ( Android Version 4.X.X & 5.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Reset Patten lock ( Android Version 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Reset user lock (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Reset FileSystem (Android Version Support upto 6.X.X)
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Read phone Book
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615  Read Contacts Book
Qualcomm MSM 8939 - SnapDragon 615 Read Call History   Android File/Media Manager 
Support CPU : Qualcomm MSM 8X10,8X12,8909,8916,8929,8917,8936,8939 - Generic Phones/Brands
Internal Storage- All Files - Completly Browse all file wit Tree View and Export any 
Internal Storage - Privacy - Export All images , Audio, Videos files
Internal Storage - System - Export System images, Images , Audio, Videos files
Images - Select fro m Dropdown for All images Or Selected images fro m Internal Storage Privacy
Audio - Select fro m Dropdown for All Audio Or Selected images fro m Internal Storage Privacy
Video - Select fro m Dropdown for All Video Or Selected images fro m Internal Storage Privacy
APK - Easy Tab for Export Apk Fro m Internal Storage - All files
ZIP - easy Tab For Zip Archive fro m Internal Storage - All files
Images - Easy Tab Images fro m internal Storage - all files
Export Current Item
Export all Items
Export all select items  Phone Data Can able to Read on 
Phone Hang On logo or Boot Looped
Phone Dead
Phone SemiDead
Phone Broken 
Phone Must be boot Via USB and not erased/Format
MTK Android Only Supported
Generic Brands/Phones Support only support  Not Required Root the phonr
Not Required USB Debugging
Not Required Credits
 Not Required internet connect
Not Required any Credits or logs 
Auto Boot
Customize Boot - use Can Select "prog_emmc_firehose_XXXX.mbn - fro m  Factory file , and send us logs if Shows unknow MSM ID/Processor ID 
download link
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Another Hot Updates On the way    More Interesting Pre News   * Follow us on Facebook  Best Regards
Raza400

----------


## mabdarrb

شكرااااااااااااااااااا

----------

